# WTF IS THIS BS...RATE CHANGE HAS ME GIVING 3 AND 4 DOLLAR RIDES ALL NIGHT.



## justin1983 (Jan 9, 2016)

THIS IS A ****ING JOKE.

WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## 1 Uber Slave (Jan 9, 2016)

Now I Will deliver pizza instead of uber


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I like how after Lyft presented Instant Pay for drivers, Uber resoonded boldly with another rate cut.


----------



## UB'S (Jul 14, 2015)

Its called the new Global Slavery


----------



## delubio (Oct 3, 2015)

Welcome to the new SLAVERY era. Where a bunch of F*##@$ rich bastards put up a great idea into on app and make an entire industry to get disrupted and put everbody on the same pot of poverty. Congrats Uber ASS&*$#@


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Their email stated that the rate cut was to fight the winter slump. They might as well stated it was done to celebrate re-capture of El Chapo. At this point I don't trust them and don't believe them.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

justin1983 said:


> THIS IS A ****ING JOKE.
> 
> WTF?!?!?!?


No.
YOU have yourself doing $3 jobs all night.
As long as you keep your Uber app on, blame yourself.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Just imagine the quality of passengers you're gonna get!! On the bright side you'll be offered crack and meth without having to search for it


----------



## justin1983 (Jan 9, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No.
> YOU have yourself doing $3 jobs all night.
> As long as you keep your Uber app on, blame yourself.


Of course I blame myself for being a loser at life.

BUT that doesn't mean what Uber is doing is right.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

justin1983 said:


> Of course I blame myself for being a loser at life.
> 
> BUT that doesn't mean what Uber is doing is right.


OR the pax.
Usury. Google it.
Pax are now strung out on cab rides at 30% of the price of a real cab ride.
Blame Uber, blame their pax.

...And get a hack license.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I drove for 25 minutes on freeway and got $12. I also had a $8 fare for driving 17 minutes. Most of my fares were $2-4.

On a bright side, I am cheaper than a bus now.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Am now making less per hour than Ubers outsourced under paid CSR reps in the Phillipines thanks to these rate cuts..That is how bad it has become and the level this Uber driving gig has sunk to. And the CSRs arent driving their cars into the ground either. Final reason for me why my app is staying off.


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

We need a hero. Is there anyone who can save us. What about the Sharks!


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

look at the bright side, your Government will be paying you a larger return in early 2017, to bad it will not be able to get interest on you $$$$,


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

justin1983 said:


> THIS IS A ****ING JOKE.
> 
> WTF?!?!?!?


Now you know what it's like to be a working girl with no teeth. She gets paid about the same for her JOBS.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No.
> YOU have yourself doing $3 jobs all night.
> As long as you keep your Uber app on, blame yourself.


Amen Brother.

I quit Uber a long time ago and started driving for Lyft, and even that I do sparingly. I can't believe all these people on here STILL driving for Uber at these 3rd world country rates and having the nerve to complain.

There is a difference between FORCED slavery and VOLUNTEER slavery. Turning on an app and driving your vehicle for .30, .65, .75 cents a mile is plain lunacy. The only message you send to Uber with that mentality is that it is ok to Sodomize you, even at .10 cents a mile. If one chooses to do so, then they are beyond common sense or help.

All drivers have to do is collectively turn off their apps for 24 hours, and Uber would collapse. Such a simple solution to increase rates, but people will just not work together for the common good. What a damn shame !!!!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Their email stated that the rate cut was to fight the winter slump. They might as well stated it was done to celebrate re-capture of El Chapo. At this point I don't trust them and don't believe them.





JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Amen Brother.
> 
> I quit Uber a long time ago and started driving for Lyft, and even that I do sparingly. I can't believe all these people on here STILL driving for Uber at these 3rd world country rates and having the nerve to complain.
> 
> ...


Where were you hommie Sat when the rate cuts kicked in, didn't you check in with Uberpeople.net?

Didn't you have to agree to the new rate?8


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

justin1983 said:


> THIS IS A ****ING JOKE.
> 
> WTF?!?!?!?[/QUOTE
> that's your fault. I haven't taken 1 trip since the cuts. we need to all stop so that it can surge.


----------



## Tomas J (Aug 10, 2016)

We need a $ 5 minimum fare in Gainesville. Lets make this happen. It's a Fare Fare,.
It's cheaper to go from Gainesville to Ocala than fron Ocala to Gainesville.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Tomas J said:


> We need a $ 5 minimum fare in Gainesville. Lets make this happen. It's a Fare Fare,.
> It's cheaper to go from Gainesville to Ocala than fron Ocala to Gainesville.


Why did you bump a 7 month old thread? The rates have gone back up since this was posted.


----------

